# Changer fonction F4



## iNicolas2 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme vous le savez, depuis le passage à Lion, les nouveaux Mac sont désormais équipés de 2 nouvelles touches pour remplacer les anciens F3 (Exposé) et F4 (Dashboard).

Il s'agit de F3 (Mission Control) et F4 (LaunchPad)

Ma question est simple. Comment reprogrammer F4 pour qu'il lance LaunchPad à la place de Dashboard. 

Le problème est : Sans passer par les raccourcis clavier, car il faudrait désactiver les touches SONS et LUMINOSITE.

Je suppose que cela nécessite Terminal ou un accès à la Bibliothèque.

Merci par avance

Nicolas


----------



## travon (24 Juillet 2011)

Si quelqu'un connait la solution, je suis aussi preneur!!


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juillet 2011)

Pas vraiment ce que tu demandes mais c'est une solution


----------



## Scalounet (24 Juillet 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas laisser la touche F4 dédiée a Dashboard et attribuer un coin actif a LaunchPad ?


----------



## gillyns (30 Juillet 2011)

Avec "fonction flip" (dont Christophe31 a donné le lien plus haut) on peut désactiver dashboard de la touche F4, et dans les préférences système -> clavier -> raccourcis clavier -> launchpad et doc -> on peut assigner une touche a launchpad, dans notre cas : F4

Topic résolu


----------



## kobeval (30 Juillet 2011)

perso j'utilise un coin actif ou 4doigts que tu rapproches pas besoin d'utiliser le pouce comme indiqué dans les préférences tu utilises les autres... dans les deux cas c'est plus rapide que la touche F4 suret si tu as un trackpad


----------



## Jandro (31 Août 2011)

Salut tout le monde, je prends la conversation en cours de route mais j'ai un petit problème. Un bidouillant pour me faire qqn raccourcis clavier j'ai du, je ne sais comment, effacer l'assignation du Lauchpad à son icône (celle au dessus de F4). J'ai biensur réessayer via raccourcis clavier, dans préférences system, mais impossible rien n'y fait. Soit je me retrouve avec le fait de devoir combiné fn + F4 soit tout simplement ma touche F4 ne fonctionne pas... Savez-vous comment je peux reaffecter l'icône ??

Merci d'avance.


----------

